# 2012 1.8L LT Cruze - Fan Issue



## John Norte (Dec 21, 2020)

Not to mention, I tested to see if the a/c would be affected in any way but it works perfectly fine. Maybe it can be a sensor ? I also use the car on a daily at work (local medication deliveries) which can be a playing factor with my fan being that loud ? Maybe it's due to the fact that I have the car on for long periods of time ?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm thinking you meant LS for the 2012 CRUZE with a 1.8? Look at the bottom of this page and read some similar fan comments, or poke around in the search box before you spend money at the dealer. What you mentioned sounds somewhat normal, could be a bad thermostat. These cars run with the high fan in extreme hot & cold weather


----------



## John Norte (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you for the reply ! I sure will, beyond inspection I'm thinking that it can probably be a switch or a sensor that allows the fan to run at such a high speed constantly, I'll go to a general mechanic to check it out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The fan constantly running at high speed usually means that one of the coolant temp sensors disagrees with the other, and the car has put it in a fail-safe/limp home mode.

It's normal for a Cruze not to heat up at idle, but they also have an electronically controlled thermostat that can melt the ring to open it at any temperature the ECM requests. In the case of limp home mode, it melts the ring just to ensure it stays cool.

The temperature sensors are a very common failure point on the 1.4T, and the thermostats are common cooling system leak point on the 1.8. I'd just replace em all (there are 2 coolant temp sensors - one in the radiator, the other near the throttle body/rear of the engine). Check the hose from the coolant tank as well, as it's one that cracks and leaks a lot too.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

The fan running while the heat is on is perfectly normal and I actually made a post about it a few months ago. Secondly, if the fan is on the max setting instead of the lower speeds, then it means your radiator fan resistor is finished and therefore can only run in 1 speed; max. Another hint that it's the resistor, is the car temp gauge will actually be at the middle mark, instead of a little bit before the middle mark.


----------

